# Ecran noir et blanc mais video en couleur



## labovieuxcafe (27 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre d'une pièce de théâtre je dois projeter une video en noir et blanc. Voici la configuration matériel :

un ipod que j'utilise comme caméra (pour filmer une comédienne) qui envoie via wifi et l'application Epocam pro de la vidéo sur un macbook pro sur lequel j'utilise QLAB et qui renvoie la video sur un projecteur.

J'ai besoin que la video projeter soit en noir et banc. 

Mettre l'écran du mac en noir et blanc, pas possible j' envoie d'autres vidéos en couleur (pas le temps de switcher)
Mettre le projo en noir et blanc, pas possible j' envoie d'autres vidéos en couleur (pas le temps de switcher)
Avec QLAB, je peux mettre un flitre noir et blanc MAIS cela crée un décalage avec la voix de la comédienne. Le temps que QLAB traite le signal, ça crée un décalage entre les mouvements de lèvres sur la vidéo et le son reçu de la comédienne (qui est amplifié avec un micro).

Alors, j'ai mis l'Ipod en noir et blanc. Sur l'Ipod et Epocam Pro l'image est bien en noir et blanc mais le signal reçu sur le macbook est en couleur !!!!!!

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer, peut-être une manip à faire, ou un programme comme Epocam pro qui gère mieux le noir et blanc ??????

J'espère avoir été compréhensible, merci d'avance.

Val


----------



## labovieuxcafe (29 Mars 2017)

Même pas une petite piste ?


----------

